# Older trailer purchase? yea or nay



## Adsum (Jan 5, 2021)

I know little about trailers, but I will say that "c_aveat emptor_" (let the buyer beware) applies. Buying trailers sight-unseen is something that I would be hesitant to do unless you know *exactly *what you are getting.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The age would not concern me (especially with a 4Star). The condition is what is important. I would definitely go and see it if it was a privately owned trailer and do my inspection or have it inspected before committing. If it is through a dealership, I would still want to see it in person before committing, but would see about getting some limited warranty from the dealership.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ditto to what @kewpalace said.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Ditto to above. 4 Star trailers fall in the "luxury" brands, and are nice trailers, even if they are 20 years old. 

Of course inspect everything with a fine-toothed comb, as you would with any trailer, but I bet it's still a very nice trailer.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I found with most older trailers, the money spent on repairs is often more then buying a trailer in better condition that isn't as old. It also depends on how well it has been maintained. 

My older trailer had a leaking roof, leaking windows, needed a new floor, the doors needed repairs, and it needed $1000 worth of work on the breaks.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is as others mentioned, of a premium quality.
So you would expect it to have "standard" touches then that today, near 20 years later are found on entry level trailers I would expect.
In this level of trailer I would not have as much concern, but it _is_ still 20 years old so care must be taken to check top to bottom, inside & out, seen and hidden to make sure nothing serious is occurring or happened to it structurally...it must be sound in construction or not worth a penny in my mind.
Cosmetics is one thing, structural is not one to mess with in any vehicle or trailer, period.
For you to know but where is this trailer been registered, kept and what are the seasonal events of snow, ice, rain and sun...salt and road-sand used for icing conditions do a job on the undercarriage, frame and support members.
Even if in sunny Florida, if people are coastal there is salt corrosion to the vehicles...beware.

The biggest thing to remember is standards in the industry of how to do things, sizing and safety features are made from 20 year ago blueprints...
Today requirements are different as are safety mandated must haves on trailers.
Our wants, needs and must haves for many are not what were 20 years ago but evolved...

This might be a nice trailer, probably is, but no way, no how would I not go see in person to inspect and walk it carefully bringing measurements of your current horse{s} with you to make sure yesteryear's sizing will fit today's animals comfortably and the choices the original owners made on everything works for you and is convenient to use and be at hand.
Inside height, stall length, stall width, ventilation and where it is, service records and by who{m}, safety inspections, tires last replaced, lighting old or newly updated to LED, hitch welds, brakes and when last replaced/inspected, brake-away brakes and when was that last checked & serviced???
Those are what I would want to know about when arriving along with doing the visual and physical check of flooring, support structures, checks for rusting of undercarriage...
You've probably looked at many trailers so know the hidden that needs checked...
If the people selling are at all evasive in answers...walk away would be me.
I wish you the best of luck in your search.. 
🐴...


----------



## Horsegirl3232 (Jan 6, 2021)

pupmama said:


> I'm looking at a 4 Star 2001. Too old? I haven't seen it in person as it's 6 hrs away from me. I don't want to be buying someone else's problems but it seems to be in good shape. Thoughts?


I have quite and old trailer I can’t exactly remember the year but it’s old and it is in great shape if you decide to go look at it make sure you look at the wood floor boards if it has those and make sure all the lights work


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you pay someone (a mechanic) to go look at it for you? I bought my kieferbuilt new (it's a 2003) and it has held up really well. It does have a leak where the A/C is and I have a mildew problem in the dressing room that is fixable once we get the time to do it. Is it all aluminum?


----------

